# Unbekanntes Flugobjekt



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen kommt dieses Tierchen zum "Frühstücken" in unseren Garten. Es steht wie ein Kolibri in der Luft und geht mit seinem Rüssel in die Blüten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was es sein könnte.

Viele Grüße aus Niedersachsen
__ Iris


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo __ Iris, 

keine Ahnung, was das ist, aber ich würde bei der Größe vorsichtshalber mal Flugabwehrgeschütze in Stellung bringen.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo __ Iris,
das ist ein Taubenschwanz ( Macroglossum stellatarum ) Dieser, dem Kolibri ähnlicher __ Schwärmer zieht immer mehr in nördliche Gebiete. Ein Zeichen,dass es bei uns wärmer wird. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir in Wertheim eine richtige "Plage". Bei uns fliegt auch noch der __ Weinschwärmer und der Nachtkerzenschwärmer. Es sind echt interessante Schmetterlinge. Wenn du ihnen was gutes tun willst,pflanz Schmetterlingsflieder und __ Lavendel,da stehn sie drauf.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

*re*

das könnte es sein

http://home.vr-web.de/Juergen.Michelberger/BilddesMonatsFebruar2004.html
http://www.faunistik.net/DETINVERT/DIPTERA/BOMBYLIIDAE/bombyliidae.html
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/1360703

aber der isses 

http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art/stellatarum.htm 8) 

Eugen war wieder schneller :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2004)

Wir hatten ihn auch im letztem Jahr hier. Dieses Jahr haben wir noch keinen gesehen. 
Und den Namen kenne ich jetzt auch, dank euch!

Wieder mal was gelernt.

Schöne Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten und die Links. Wirklich interessant.

Wenn ich dieses Invalid-Session-Problem in den Griff bekommen habe, werde ich mich auch - so wie es sich gehört - dem Forum vorstellen.  :cry: 

Verregnete Grüße
__ Iris

Der ist der 6. Versuch


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

hui na endlich weiss ich was das für ein tierchen ist.
vor ca 11 jahren hab ich so einen __ schwärmer mal an den balkonblumen naschen sehen . wohnte damals bei münchen. dachte auch erst an einen kolibri.

danke für die aufklärung


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

... und, Eugen hat es schon gesagt, __ Lavendel pflanzen, wenn Ihr ihnen gutes tun wollt: Mit ihrem langen Rüssel saugen sie den Nektar aus den winzigen Lavendelblütchen ab. Unglaublich, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit und Zielsicherheit sie (im Vergleich zu Bienen oder Hummeln) von Blüte zu Blüte zischen und - tja - Honig saugen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Eigentlich ist mir das Sprechen ja verboten worden, aber es platzt einfach aus mir heraus  : Hier ist jetzt "le grand bleu" - das grosse Blau. Sommer. War eben einkaufen: Aussenthermometer zeigte 36,5 Grad 8) . Allerdings sollen wir zumindest vorerst noch mit schweren nächtlichen Gewittern "gestraft" werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

hallo stefan,
ich beneide dich keinesfalls um die 36,5°C   
bei den temperaturen würde ich nur noch halbtot herumliegen und nach luft hecheln.
bei uns war es heute (trotz des negativen berichts bei wetter.com) sehr schön, ein paar wolken und 18°C -  das lässt sich gut aushalten. 8) 
zumindest kann ich auch abends auf meiner terasse sitzen und den rotwein geniessen  :__ wein:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2004)

hihi
Also erst mal Wetterbericht.Blauer Himmel so weit das Auge reicht.juhu
Ach ja und heut war auch ein Taubenschwanz bei uns.Toll anzusehen.
grus marcus
muss schnell wieder raus in die SONNE 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

... tja .... der Taubenschwanz wurde seit dem o. a. Fotoshooting nicht mehr gesehen. Kein Wunder bei den Temperaturen, Sturm und Regen.   

__ Lavendel ist vorhanden und Schmetterlings- bzw. __ Sommerflieder ist bestellt. 

Heute war endlich mal wieder gartentaugliches Wetter. Der Wetterbericht für morgen sagt - auch mal wieder - Unterwetter mit Gewitter und Starkregen voraus. 

Es ist schon alles verregnet. Die Blüten von den Kletterrosen sind Matsch, die Blumen in den Beeten sind platt vom vielen Wasser und überhaupt dümpelt alles so vor sich hin.  Das Teichwasser hat sich so abgekühlt, dass man bald light füttern müsste.

So ... nun ist genug gemeckert.


----------

